# Are you ready for 2010? *FREE REGISTRATION*



## Moll1998 (Mar 28, 2008)

It's that time of year again to register for the 2010 Silicon Valley Tour de Cure!

When: Sunday June 13, 2010
Where: Palo Alto, Ca
Distances: 120k, 65k, 50k, 25k
Website: http://www.siliconvalleytourdecure.com

Use "AppEvent" as a Promotion Code to receive free registration until 9/1/09


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Moll1998 said:


> When: Sunday June 13, 2009


Um... you mean 2010, right?

I don't do time machines. 
.


----------



## Moll1998 (Mar 28, 2008)

haha - yes! 

I wish I could do it over again though, this time I would make sure to hydrate more and pump more Ebdurolytes


----------



## raypung21 (Apr 20, 2009)

see you guys there it's a great ride for a great cause!


----------



## Mutombo (Jun 8, 2009)

Cool thanks, signed up!


----------

